# Maravia AD-2 valves



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Good Morning Prescott, 

Because we started using the Leafield C7 valves so long ago we are now out of replacements as well, I am going to include a link here about replacing your own valves. Kyle, our repair guru, is out of the shop this week but will be back next Tuesday if you want to give him a call and talk about the process as he is always happy to help. Please let us know if you have any other questions!! 

maravia » Blog Archive » Repair Tip = Installing a new C-7 valve 

Kindly,
Renee


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I went thought this same issue. My solution was to replace the valve with military valves. I unscrewed the AD-2 and used a little silicone and snugly tightened screws into the boot for the militaries. It wasn't the prettiest but it worked! and it was cheep....

Nylon Military Valve at nrs.com


----------

